# 2006-07 Season & Preseason Schedule



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings set preseason schedule 


> The Kings released their eight-game 2006 preseason schedule Thursday, one that includes three contests at Arco Arena and two dates in Nevada.
> 
> Sacramento opens at Western Conference champion Dallas on Oct. 12, then plays the Los Angeles Lakers at the Thomas and Mack Center in Las Vegas on Oct. 17 before playing at Phoenix on Oct. 19. The preseason home opener is against Utah on Oct. 20 before back-to-back matchups with Peja Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson and the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets.
> 
> The first game is at the Lawlor Events Center in Reno on Oct. 22, and the second is Oct. 24 at Arco.


<h3>Kings' 2006 preseason schedule</h3>
<b>Date, Opp., Site, Time</b><p>

Oct. 12, Mavs, Dallas, 5:30 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 17, Lakers, Las Vegas, 7 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 19, Suns, Phoenix, 7 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 20, Jazz, Arco, 7 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 22, Hornets, Reno, 5 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 24, Hornets, Arco, 7 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 25, Sonics, Seattle, 7 p.m.</p><p>
Oct. 27, Blazers, Arco, 7 p.m.</p>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings to open on road again 



> For the third consecutive season, the Kings will open the NBA season away from Arco Arena.
> 
> Sacramento begins the 2006-07 regular season visiting the Minnesota Timberwolves and Kevin Garnett on Nov. 1, the start of a three-game road trip that includes Chicago on Nov. 3 and Milwaukee on Nov. 4.
> 
> ...


<h3>2006-07</h3>

<h3>Kings schedule breakdown</h3><br>

<h3>Home games by day</h3>
Wednesday: 8<p>
Sunday: 7</p><p>

Monday, Tuesday, Saturday: 6</p><p>
Thursday: 5</p><p>
Friday: 3</p><p>

</p><h3>Road games by day</h3>
Friday: 12<p>
Saturday: 7</p><p>
Wednesday: 7</p><p>
Monday, Tuesday, Sunday: 4</p><p>

Thursday: 3</p><p>

</p><h3>Home games by month</h3>
November, December: 8<p>
January: 7</p><p>
February, March, April: 6</p><p>

</p><h3>Road games by month</h3>
January: 9<p>
March: 8</p><p>

December, February: 7</p><p>
April, November: 5</p><p>

</p><h3>Games before All-Star break</h3>
27 home, 24 road (51 total)<p>
Games after All-Star break</p><p>
14 home, 17 road (31 total)</p><p>

</p><h3>Longest homestand</h3>
5 games (Dec. 30-Jan. 9)<p>

Longest road trip</p><p>
5 games (March 13-19)</p><p>

</p><h3>Back-to-back games</h3>
Overall: 23<p>
On road: 11</p><p>
Road game/home game: 6</p><p>
Home game/road game: 6</p><p>
At home: 0</p>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Opening with 3 on the road again? What's that, like three years in a row? And a quarter of our games on back-to-backs as well. :nonono: We always have a ton of back-to-backs...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At least the longest road trip is only 5 games as opposed to my Clippers who have 3 6+ Road games in a row.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

qross1fan said:


> At least the longest road trip is only 5 games as opposed to my Clippers who have 3 6+ Road games in a row.


Yah I'd rather a few back to backs then have several long road trips. That's often what drains teams.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Pejavlade why are u calling urself a kings mod when ur not?


----------

